# Rocket Appartamento cleaned with Zymol Field Glaze



## PB200 (Nov 10, 2017)

So, I used to be into car detailing and I own several high end products.

Used Zymol Field Glaze to clean my new Rocket. Worked really well and leaves a very nice streak free finish. It's £20 a bottle (or was when last bought some), I wonder if it could start a trend LOL.

Ive got some Zymol Concours (£200 a tub) might try that next. The Rocket is far more worthy than my Skoda diesel estate.


----------



## otterolly (Sep 22, 2015)

looks perfect


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pity you have to spoil the finish by then making coffee !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a tip....see that caution hot sticker on the top of the group saucer,* remove it* as one day it will be discoloured and nasty, then you will want to remove it. It will be hard to remove and you might well find the chrome finish (under the sticker) on the group etched!

I have seen this so many times with different group stickers over the years. You might well even now have to use one of those sticker/label remover solutions to get it off. I wish the manufacturers would leave the sticker in the box for those people who want it to stick it on themselves. I usually remove it on machines I have reviewed.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Those stickers are a nuisance. I've used WD40 to remove the residue in the past.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto the white/grey laser protection plastic film on new machines: Remove the stuff asap, otherwise it becomes heat-welded on & very difficult to remove without scratching.


----------



## PB200 (Nov 10, 2017)

Removed the sticker.

Didn't actually mind the look with with it but bit scared of it getting baked on and changing colour


----------



## zeezaw (Nov 12, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> one day it will be discoloured and nasty, then you will want to remove it. It will be hard to remove


Have you seen this happen to the translucent ones as well or just the whites like on this Rocket?

Now considering whether to remove the sticker on my BZ10, it's pretty subtle.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yup, I've seen the translucent ones go black after a few years and they etch the chrome as well. Just take em off, you know it's hot.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There's stuff called goo gone or sticky stuff remover (aliphatic solvent) that is good at removing the glue that gets left behind.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

What's the point in leaving them on anyway? It's not as if the group gets dangerously hot. It's just hot enough to make you say ouch and promptly let go.

I think stickers are ugly, even before they discolour.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I let it stay on for a somewhat off-topic reason.

Back in the days, new cars would feature subtle stickers on the windshield with running-in instructions. If you find a vintage car today that still has the sticker on, wow!! I used to drive a Golf Mk1 that had it - until a stone broke the windshield. I almost cried...

Even if it fades, which didn't happen at all to my Rocket (on for 11hrs per day) so far, it might become special in a decade or two


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

I am interested to know if this leaves a slippery finish on the machine like wax. Whats the difference between wax and this product?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Or just stick them to the plastic sleeve the instructions came in. If the item becomes collectable, put 'em back on before selling!


----------

